# Does anyone know about Colofax?



## Brett (Jun 19, 2002)

I've had some effective relief from extreme pain symptoms using this drug recently but I am hoping there might even be a generic brand (given the very high price of it.) Does anyone know if this Colofax has other names (or similar substitutes) because it does not seemed to be listed anywhere under this name on the Internet that I can find.It's made in Holland and put out by Solvay (in Australia,at least.) (Mebervine Hydrochloride.) Thanks!


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2000)

I tried Colofax, when I was trialing cures with my doctor. For me, it didn't do very much. I know this doesn't answer your question, but can I recommend you try voltarol (diplofenac). I don't know how much it will cost you in Australia, but it has cured my symptoms about 90%.Best wishesPeterMail###PeterCollings.com


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2000)

Hi in the UK we have Colofac but we can also buy it unbranded on the health system. I found it was only useful for a few months and then became ineffective. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Brett:Someone metioned Colese. We do have a Colace here in the US and it's a stool softener and is available over the counter. It's also sold as Docusate Sodium, which is much cheaper than Colace.If you think this is what you're looking for, other names of it are: Brand name:  Colace Pronounced: KO-lase Generic ingredient: Docusate Other brand names: Correctol Stool Softener, Dialose, Ex-Lax StoolSoftener, Fleet Sof-Lax, Surfak


----------

